# Hollow Point required for squirrel hunting?



## CChiaravalli95

Do you NEED a hollow point bullet to kille a squirrel with a headshot?


----------



## Mr. Botek

No.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jumpshootin'

Not necessary, but the hollow point may not travel as far after a hit or richochet.


----------



## john warren

have never heard such a thing,,,i wonder if i was supposed to be using hollow point stones in my slingshot when i was a kid?

no seriously squirrels die pretty easy when you make a hole in their head... shape of the bullet that made the hole is simply not an issue.

in fact,,, aside from being able to hit what your shooting at,,,use the cheaspest ammo you can,,, the squirrel really doesn't care, and it leaves you with more money to buy cornbread fixins.


----------



## deLabé

I love this reply. Right on! The reason I bought myself a .22 years ago was because I had just taken a red squirrel's entire head off with my shotgun leaving only a pathetic flap of skin. The .22 has done just fine without my ever having considered hollow points. SAVE THE MEAT!


----------



## mi duckdown

I like 22 shorts.less noise in the woods.


----------



## BVG

No.

But...
If you miss the brain box a hollow point knocks em dead. A solid slug may give a neck or shoulder shot squirrel time to get to a spot where it will not fall; up in the crotch of a limb, in a nest, or into a tree hollow.


----------



## motorcityhtps

I've had quite a few seasons in the squirrel woods with a 22. Stingers tear up a lot if you don't make a clean head shot (straight in, straight out without touching any other part of the squirrel.) I've had quite a few run-offs with the Velocitors, so I ended up switching up to the 36 Gr. CCI Mini-Mag HPs. They are a nice compromise between the 32 Gr, HP and the 40 Gr. flat nose. 

That being said, IMO HPs are a must in my 22.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

I agree, not necessary, but I like how HPs perform leaving my 22 and what they do to a squirrel. 

These are what I use...all around great round. And at about $3/box of 50, not bad for target shooting either, not the cheapest, I know.


----------



## Justin

Nitro225Optimax said:


> I agree, not necessary, but I like how HPs perform leaving my 22 and what they do to a squirrel.
> 
> These are what I use...all around great round. And at about $3/box of 50, not bad for target shooting either, not the cheapest, I know.


How are those as far as noise?


----------



## Nitro225Optimax

> How are those as far as noise?


 Well, to be honest, they sound like a 22 to me...lol. They are supersonic so they will be louder than ones that are subsonic. Thats all I can really tell you. Buy a box for $3.50 and see if you like them?


----------



## Justin

Nitro225Optimax said:


> Well, to be honest, they sound like a 22 to me...lol. They are supersonic so they will be louder than ones that are subsonic. Thats all I can really tell you. Buy a box for $3.50 and see if you like them?


I will do that. Due to trapping in some populated areas, I'm always looking for a "quiet round". Quiet yet still work in a semi-auto that is.


----------



## sixgun4866

Personally I like the Winchester Wildcats cheap and my 10/22 loves them, so does my Mark II and single six not bad on noise and don't tear up the meat to bad either, just my 2 cents.
Glenn


----------



## Huntfish247

Yes solids do work but you'll recover more of your hard earned squirrels when using HP's. My 10/22 shoots the 555 bulk pack Winchester HP from Walmart very well and I used them successfully for many seasons. I recently discovered the Winchester Hyper-Velocity 40 grain HP. Those things are VERY accurate in my 10/22 and hit HARD, giving more power and range if Mr. Coyote rears his ugly head yet not quite as destructive as the lighter, faster HV loads. Best hunting .22LR round out there IMHO.


----------



## griffondog

Huntfish247 said:


> Yes solids do work but you'll recover more of your hard earned squirrels when using HP's. My 10/22 shoots the 555 bulk pack Winchester HP from Walmart very well and I used them successfully for many seasons. I recently discovered the Winchester Hyper-Velocity 40 grain HP. Those things are VERY accurate in my 10/22 and hit HARD, giving more power and range if Mr. Coyote rears his ugly head yet not quite as destructive as the lighter, faster HV loads. Best hunting .22LR round out there IMHO.


How many coyotes have you killed with that round?

Griff


----------



## downrange

Justin said:


> I will do that. Due to trapping in some populated areas, I'm always looking for a "quiet round". Quiet yet still work in a semi-auto that is.


Remington Subsonics cycle my Marlin 60 and my 10/22 just fine. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## Big Reds

I took these in two hours with the old Sheridan blue streak pellet gun with iron sights. No need for hollow points!


----------



## Huntfish247

Big Reds said:


> I took these in two hours with the old Sheridan blue streak pellet gun with iron sights. No need for hollow points!


Wow that was quite a hunt, congrats!


----------



## Huntfish247

griffondog said:


> How many coyotes have you killed with that round?
> 
> Griff


No 'yotes yet. I have killed skunk, possum and porcupine with them and they are hit noticeably harder than when shot with Hi-vel LR 36gr HP's or with Winchester Power Point ammo (a very good round itself BTW). When shooting my steel gong at 100 yards the extra whack is very noticeable as well. The neat thing is that being heavier and slower than most hyper-vels they don't tear up as much meat on the edibles as the lighter faster ones.


----------



## Big Reds

Sometimes you just get lucky!


----------



## man vs. fish

.223 headshots, knocks em right outta the tree :evil:


----------



## Nostromo

Big Reds said:


> I took these in two hours with the old Sheridan blue streak pellet gun with iron sights. No need for hollow points!










I use my pellet gun as well. 

Good hunting!


----------



## Squirrelmaster

.22 mag same result less recoil


----------



## limige

Squirrelmaster said:


> .22 mag same result less recoil


Agreed 22 mag is the top gun unless you get a. 17 hmr 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mbatson

17hmr to the head messes em up pretty good!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## john warren

sixgun4866 said:


> Personally I like the Winchester Wildcats cheap and my 10/22 loves them, so does my Mark II and single six not bad on noise and don't tear up the meat to bad either, just my 2 cents.
> Glenn


 actually sixgun is right on target. for game of this size accuracy is the most important consideration in your ammo.

so here is an assignment,,,and a fun one at that. go and buy as many different .22 ammo types as you can find. fire one type at a time , keeping close track of your results. always fire from a bench rest ,,,this is a test. when you are done , you should have a good idea of what round shoots best out of your own gun. for example my bolt action remington 514 single shot i have had for 50 years does best with really cheap bulk .22 shorts. stupid thing can really group with them. it i run long rifles it doubles my group size.
i have a 10/22 that loves plain old remington long rifles but totaly falls apart with mini mags or winchester ammo... i have no idea why,,, just does.
so shoot different ammo till you find what your gun likes,,, in the process you will get quite good with that gun too. and have fun,,, so whats the down side?20---25 bucks worth of .22 round ?


----------

